# Adria Vision Electrics Problem



## Bacchus

This problem was discovered by a Truma technician whilst checking my Adria Vision's combi boiler. The 240v electrical circuits are protected by a 10amp double pole MBC. If I switch all the habitation equipment on in the motorhome, the current draw exceeds 10amps and that's why I am constantly having my supply interrupted. I can only really use the 240v sockets if I turn pretty much everything else off. Could someone describe there own Vision MCBs to me, please. I think I need a higher rated MCB - I'm amazed there's only one! A total of 16amps would make sense to me. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi Mate, Here is a Photo of mine also on the Adria I707, By the way I have no problems with tripping out or anything.


----------



## Tommo

*Electrics*

I had the same problem with my Izola. I coudn't even boil a kettle

I had 16 amp MCB's fitted


----------



## gaspode

The rating of the MCBs would normally be matched to protect the wiring on the appliance side of the MCB therefore if a 10amp MCB is fitted you must establish why such a low value MCB has been fitted (and make any necessary alterations) before simply fitting a higher rated unit. It is very likely that the wiring or some other component in the van is unsuitable for currents in excess of 10amps. If the installation was suitable to handle 16amps, a 16amp breaker would have been fitted as original equipment, manufacturers are not usually noted for under-rating their products.


----------



## Bacchus

Yes, Gaspode, what you say makes sense. So why is ALL the 240v wiring passing thrugh a single 10amp MCB. My wiring looks nothing like Saddletramp's. I'll take a pick in the morning. What I was thinking of doing was to get an ellectrician to go through the wiring with a view to fitting an additional 10amp MCB and splitting the wiring between the two. That way the rating remains unchanged. I've never seen four wires stuffed into one trip switch. Looks quite dangerous to me. Wouldn't be allowed in house wiring !!


----------



## HeatherChloe

Hi

I seem to have this problem.

If I am on electricity at a site, and I have put the heating on using electricity and then I boil a kettle, the trip switch goes and I lose all power. 

Did anyone find a solution?

Heather


----------



## teamsaga

Hi Heather
The solution is to turn something off, if you are using a domestic kettle that will take 13 amps , this is most of the available current. 
your electric heating could take up to 12 amps.
I allways use gas for boiling kettles then I dont have to keep adding up the electrical load. 
Some hookups are only 10 amp some 16 amps.


----------

